# How to waterproof Sunbrella??



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Is there anyway to waterproof sunbrella? The rain pools right in the center of my dodger and it drips right down the companionway. I have to put in the boards and close the hatch.

I have used Scotch Guard before on other things and it works well for a very short time. Is there something else that might work? Paint it with varnish? Inflatable dinghy paint? or ??? etc... Not that I want to 'paint' it, I want something that will waterproof it and still be invisible.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You should probably use *303 Fabric Guard*.  It will help, but you really need to modify the dodger so it doesn't have a low spot there.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

This information sheet specificially states to avoid silicone based products on sunbrella. It looks like the product that sailingdog recommended does not have silicone in it. Our local canvas maker sells a product in a quart bottle that you brush on that restores the "water beading" quality to sunbrella. I've had good luck in the past with a boatlife product as well.

Waterproofing Canvas by Don Casey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Erps-

303 High Tech Fabric Guard is what Sunbrella's makers recommend for use on Sunbrella.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I can believe that. I didn't say otherwise.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does the water seep through the fabric or is it simply that the dodger has a low spot that drains off the edge? If the later then try tightening the dodger as SD suggested. If it's coming through the material then waterproofing sprays will help but will be a short term fix only. Before I replaced my bimini I had that problem and tried a few sprays but none lasted longer than about a month.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was just clarifying why I was recommending it. 


erps said:


> I can believe that. I didn't say otherwise.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

BlowinSouth,

If you find the 303 for a reasonable price, post it here please. That stuff is expensive....and it does work!
It needs to be reapplied during the season, and your pooling problem needs to be fixed or you will be throwing away money.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had good luck with this product: PTEF

Not sure how the price compares.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

teshannon said:


> Does the water seep through the fabric or is it simply that the dodger has a low spot that drains off the edge? If the later then try tightening the dodger as SD suggested. If it's coming through the material then waterproofing sprays will help but will be a short term fix only. Before I replaced my bimini I had that problem and tried a few sprays but none lasted longer than about a month.


Yes, the water seeps through the fabric. The problem is that the dodger is old and as I tightenen it up to eliminate the low spot (pooling) it starts popping seams elsewhere.

I need a new dodger obviously but would like to get another season out of this one if possible. The 303 stuff sounds like a good start.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

BlowinSouth said:


> Yes, the water seeps through the fabric. The problem is that the dodger is old and as I tightenen it up to eliminate the low spot (pooling) it starts popping seams elsewhere.
> 
> I need a new dodger obviously but would like to get another season out of this one if possible. The 303 stuff sounds like a good start.


Have a canvas guy go over the stitching! It will cost you about $150.00 and will get you a few more years! on the next dodger ask for W.L. Gore Tenara thread!!

Leaving canvas loose is perhaps the worst thing you can do for it. If allowed to blow and flap in the wind the weave of the fabric chafes at the weave intersections significanlty shortening the life of the Sunbrella. We've seen well made and tight fitting dodgers last 18 years!!

Oh and use nothing but 303 FABRIC GUARD & DO NOT mistake it for 303 AERO SPACE PROTECTANT!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> Have a canvas guy go over the stitching! It will cost you about $150.00 and will get you a few more years! on the next dodger ask for W.L. Gore Tenara thread!!


You really should only get stuff made with Tenara thread... it's the most UV-resistant of all the thread available AFAIK.



> Leaving canvas loose is perhaps the worst thing you can do for it. If allowed to blow and flap in the wind the weave of the fabric chafes at the weave intersections significanlty shortening the life of the Sunbrella. We've seen well made and tight fitting dodgers last 18 years!!
> 
> Oh and use nothing but 303 FABRIC GUARD & DO NOT mistake it for 303 AERO SPACE PROTECTANT!!!


Good point. The 303 Aerospace Protectant is good for vinyl, rubber and plastics, not so good for cloth.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Isn'T PTEF the same thing as Teflon?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PTFE is... PTEF isn't. PTFE stands for *P*oly*t*etra*f*luoro*e*thylene, no damn idea what PTEF is supposed to be.  Also known as Gore-tex, which is what Tenara thread is made from. 


speciald said:


> Isn'T PTEF the same thing as Teflon?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Try a fiber glass sail batten (or thin wood if easier to procure) put it across the underside so it takes out the low spot, you might be able to just jam it in under the steel pole, but if not simple velco hoops would/will hold one in place


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Just ordered a 16oz spray bottle of 303 High Tech Fabric Guard from Amazon.com. Total price, including shipping, was $18.98 ($12.99 for the product, $5.99 for shipping). 

In stock. Delivery estimated in 3-5 days.

Watch out for shipping costs...some places wanted $12 or more.

Bill


----------

